# Road Rash on Paw Pads



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

This one is a new one for me. I took Ilya to a park and let him off leash. He had a blast running as fast as he can, always keeping me in sight. .......... Ok about 1 hour later we go home and he's a happy doggy. Later that night, he starts limping and I can't tell why until I checked his paws. He has tender paws I suppose and isn't used to running outside very much. They are a bit raw (all 4 of them) and he has trouble walking on them. No bleeding, but he is constantly licking them.

Now I'm wondering... dow paws toughen up like our feet grows callous? I'm going to let them heal on their own unless his paws start to look infected or he won't walk. 

We walk a lot but I haven't let him run freely for about a year because of his heartworm treatment and earlier breathing problems. I guess that's how he developed tender paws.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It can happen especiallyif you let the dog run on a rough surface like asphalt. It happened to a dog of ours who chased a ball with the neighbor kids ona tennis court. A bit of neosporin rubbed in probably wouldn't hurt. And give it a few days until you take the dog out for any walks.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

JustTess said:


> This one is a new one for me. I took Ilya to a park and let him off leash. He had a blast running as fast as he can, always keeping me in sight. .......... Ok about 1 hour later we go home and he's a happy doggy. Later that night, he starts limping and I can't tell why until I checked his paws. He has tender paws I suppose and isn't used to running outside very much. They are a bit raw (all 4 of them) and he has trouble walking on them. No bleeding, but he is constantly licking them.
> 
> Now I'm wondering... dow paws toughen up like our feet grows callous? I'm going to let them heal on their own unless his paws start to look infected or he won't walk.
> 
> We walk a lot but I haven't let him run freely for about a year because of his heartworm treatment and earlier breathing problems. I guess that's how he developed tender paws.


They do get tougher with more use, just like you would with bare feet.

If you have a real active dog, a fetch nut, you do need to watch how much you let them run on paved surfaces though. All the fast stops and starts are like sanding their feet with sandpaper and can wear out even tough pads if done enough.

My last dog was a total fetch/frisbee nut and got sore pads now and then like that. Gotta watch real hot paved surfaces in summer as well.

It should heal up and be all better in a few days if he didn't sand em down enough to bleed. I'd give him a week or two before on pavement again.

On the plus side I bet his nails are nicely trimmed by it. 

I very rarely needed to trim my dog's claws until she got to be a senior and had to retire from the fetch nut career.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for your posts guys!

Ilya's paws are doing much better. They seem to be a little rough and scratchy now but at least he's not limping.

I thought I might have to buy him doggy shoes


----------

